
Testing Lightning on Litecoin with Eclair - kordless
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxGiMu4V7ns
======
kordless
I'm just posting this here for posterity. It's disappointing to not see
ANYTHING about Segwit or Lighting on a board that proclaims itself to be
"hacker" news during these exciting times. ;)

